# ISO Puppy chow?



## chilichip (Feb 20, 2007)

Good morning !!!

I'm looking for a recipe for puppy chow and it has cereal and powder sugar  mix, Not sure what else is in it.

thanks


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't have a recipe for it but it is good. I have also heard it been called Nutty Buddies too.


----------



## Half Baked (Feb 20, 2007)

PEOPLE PUPPY CHOW 


1 (12 oz.) box Crispix cereal
1 stick butter
1 c. peanut butter
12 oz. pkg. chocolate chips
2 to 3 c. powdered sugar 

Microwave on HIGH the butter, peanut butter and chocolate chips for 2 to 3 minutes. Pour the melted mixture over the cereal and stir until the cereal is thoroughly covered. Pour the coated cereal in a paper sack with the powdered sugar and shake until it is covered with the sugar. Pour this onto wax paper to cool and dry. Seal in plastic containers and may be stored in the refrigerator until time to serve. 
Serves size: 1/2 cup. 
Makes 16 cups


----------

